# Rent villa - Al-Rehab



## litesport (May 20, 2014)

Hi there
My wife, 2 kids and I shall be moving from Ho Chi Minh to Cairo early August to take up teaching positions at CES.
We would like to rent a villa in the Al-Rehab area or perhaps a very large apartment. We have lived in apartments for the last 4 years so would really prefer a villa if we can afford one.
Partially furnished as we are bringing furniture with us. 4 bedrooms if possible.
Does anyone know of an available property or some trustworthy estate agents?

Looking forwards to your replies


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

Your school will be able to help you find property or at least give you the names of trustworthy agents. 

good luck in your new venture


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I saw an advert for s villa in rehsb over the last few days - I will see if I can find it.
not sure the number of bedrooms.
I think the rent was $2000 partially furnished.
only very large villas here tend to have 4 bedrooms - the norm is 3.


----------



## litesport (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for your replies.
Yes, our school is providing us with contact details for estate agents. I obviously have no idea if they will look out for our interests or for the landlords interests or a bit of both. I also don't know what the current rental market is like and the values of rents.
Perhaps some of you have had positive or negative experiences with various agents and could pm me?

I also have no idea on rights and responsibilities (landlords and ours) with regards to renting.

Our budget is US$1500 or less per month. This is more than our housing allowance which comes to US$1130. So we may not be able to afford a villa at all. What about apartments in the area?

Anyway, excited about the move and look forward to all advice offered.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Agents don't do a whole lot here, their commission is paid by the landlord if they make a sale. Once you find a property you like, you'll have to negotiate directly with the landlord. Half the battle is finding a decent landlord. As the economy is still pretty bad, you will definitely be able to get a nice 3/4 bed apartment for $1500 or less. When negotiating you should be able to knock 10-20% off the price (perhaps more), it all depends on how badly the landlord wants to rent. Also, check out who else lives there, if the building/compound is well taken care of, and is secure.

Check out craigslist to get an idea of prices and what is currently available http://cairo.craigslist.org/apa/


----------



## litesport (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Canuck.
How is craigslist in Egypt? Does it give a good indication of fair market value?
I ask this because here in Vietnam and other parts of Asia, Craigslist is used to rip off English speaking westerners. Locals do not use craigslist and they laugh at the prices quoted on that site. It is far better to peruse local websites although obviously harder to read.


----------



## sakara (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi - I'm at CES. I have lived in Heliopolis for 9 years and the school is only a 20 minute drive (30 minutes coming home) away for me. The guys who live in Rehab pay a LOT for their rent compared to other areas and many are looking for places elsewhere for next school year.

From what I saw and heard last year most of the places found during the few days house searching that you get are priced well above your housing allowance, so I'd be a little insistent that you be shown places in other areas with more sensible rents.

Rehab and Medinaty are quiet and safe, but offer little in the way of facilities or things to do - rents in Medinaty are MUCH lower than Rehab, BTW - I'd advise you to immediately canvass staff when you arrive to get their opinions of where you should look.

I suppose it all depends on what sort of lifestyle you want to have - personally, I prefer to live in Egypt proper, rather than an enclave.

Finally, I'm hearing that prices in Rehab seem to be around 6-8000 LE amonth, but you could get a similar apt for 3-5000 in Medinaty or Heliopolis.

Maadi is also cheaper and there's lots to do there, but the journey to and from school can be very tiring and tedious - Cairo traffic has its own laws (actually, no laws at all!)

Good luck - you'll like the school, I'm sure.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Rehab is fine - it is a good place to live.
has facilities and amenities on the doorstop.a souq small supermarkets and 2 small malls and a sports club.
in my opinion it is a good place to live,
it is also green and has a mix of property.

Rehab is not an enclave - it is a relatively new gated community.
and if you are looking for a villa then this is probobaly the place.

I dont like living in Cairo proper - i have 3 children and at least where i live they have a garden to play in and a safe place to ride their bicycles - and there are other kids on the street to play with.
the centre of Cairo is very bust dirty and no green spaces - it depends what you want.


----------



## sakara (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi again

/SNIP/

So... may I suggest that you email the school and ask them for details of any suitable apartments that are being vacated by staff moving on?

Being already here, in your new place of employment, I can state (without giving details and having my wrist slapped again!) that there are some which should be very suitable for your needs and are affordable.

Good luck and look forward to seeing you in the Autumn.


----------



## litesport (May 20, 2014)

Hi all
The school has been very proactive and incredibly helpful so far. They have provided us with estate agent details as well as getting us in touch with current staff. As to where is the best place to live, Maadi, Rehab etc. i guess it will come down to personal preference and what is most convenient.


----------

